# Rescue Situation in Otsego County NY



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you help? 

We have a terrible, heartbreaking situation in Upstate New York with Frank Popolizio’s Southside Kennels located in South Worcester, NY. The Otseg...o County SPCA has been called in, as well as ...NY State Troopers, to remove over 130 dogs that are staked out w/barrels for shelter and no bedding in the barrels in subzero weather. The dogs are emaciated, eating their own feces, and in horrible physical condition and unable to fend for themselves. There are vizslas, GSP’s, Weimaraners, and Rhodesian Ridgebacks in peril that I know of. There may be other breeds at this puppy mill as well. 

Please help me get the word out to the neighboring rescue people. The Otsego County SPCA is overwhelmed with the number of dogs they are going to have to take in and they have asked for help. The director, and contact person for this SPCA is a lady by the name of Liz Mackey; her phone number is 607-547-8111 . This is a Cooperstown, NY number and the SPCA is located just south of Cooperstown. 

Thank you for any help you can lend in this sad situation


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Have they tried contacting breed rescue for each of these breeds?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I've seen several posts on FB about this. I have a lot of rescue friends all over the US who have been crossposting. What a sad situation!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

this is right near our farm in NY..... its been super cold out there and am pretty upset about this... the spca where they are taking the dogs is very very small... like the size of a large workshop that someone might have behind their house... I honestly don't think that there is any way they can handle all these dogs...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shalva*

Shalva

Do you have a link to where these dogs are posted on Facebook or know what breeds they are?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Where there any goldens? There is a member in upstate new york looking for an adult golden.


----------



## The Frenzied Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey if they have any goldens I'd rescue it in a heartbeat it's not too too far from here!


----------

